# Happy hunting.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

HAPPY HUNTING PEOPLE


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

In on 1! before spelling nazi's arrive.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



dkhntrdstn said:


> Saturday we was out hunting around 9:00. Some guys and his buddy hunting 50 yards from us decided to leave. Well the dud got in his boat and started going out really slow because he had a hyper drive on and could not get going. So he made his buddy's walk 200 yards away he stayed in the boat and try get it going. Then he is out in the middle of the pond still trying to get going. Why his buddy's stay 300 yards away from the phrag. why birds are flying. Any was the dud in the boat get the boat up on plane and is out there running around and then come in full speed past his buddy's like he showing off.Then he goes back around them and slows down and he buddy's try jumping in the boat.well he still needed up going out of there really slowwwwwwwwwwww again. this all took a good 30to 45 mins. come on guys. You want to play around in your boats do that **** way before the hunts.I know not all hyper drives people are like this.
> 
> Ok now I feel better. :mrgreen:


Dustin you need to stay mad, as it really helps everyone read your posts without having to decipher what you mean. I checked, not one missed spelled word, now you just have to work on your grammar errors and word selection, overall you are heading down the right path, I'm proud of you buddy! 

P.S. now that's 2 guys who you need to be on the lookout for out in the marsh. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Mojo1 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday we was out hunting around 9:00. Some guys and his buddy hunting 50 yards from us decided to leave. Well the dud got in his boat and started going out really slow because he had a hyper drive on and could not get going. So he made his buddy's walk 200 yards away he stayed in the boat and try get it going. Then he is out in the middle of the pond still trying to get going. Why his buddy's stay 300 yards away from the phrag. why birds are flying. Any was the dud in the boat get the boat up on plane and is out there running around and then come in full speed past his buddy's like he showing off.Then he goes back around them and slows down and he buddy's try jumping in the boat.well he still needed up going out of there really slowwwwwwwwwwww again. this all took a good 30to 45 mins. come on guys. You want to play around in your boats do that **** way before the hunts.I know not all hyper drives people are like this.
> ...


Jimmie I'm glad you can understand my post and my spelling getting better. I guess I just need to take the time and read what I write and make sure everything is spelled right before posting it up.I'm not worried about them. They come up to me and start yelling or what every I will put down my tailgate and say here after you are done sit down and let talk. But of course that would be after I toss them in the water to cool them down. :lol: :mrgreen: 


I don't have nothing against the hyper because I have meet and talk to some pretty cool people that have them.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

WOW... are you going to complain about this mornings coffee too???? public land Dustin just remember that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



stuckduck said:


> WOW... are you going to complain about this mornings coffee too???? public land Dustin just remember that.


No because I can't stand the taste of coffee. just some reason it nasty. Yea I know. I guess I let this two get to me for some reason. Maybe I need to take a weekend off. :lol:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

I've seen the same circus act by short-shaft motors in the past. Those motor just don't do very well if you stop or slow down in shallow water. Often times, they have to dump a guy out, get on plane, and drive around for a drive-by pickup. You do what you gotta do to get back to the ramp, and sometimes it messes up other folks that are nearby...but I bet (I hope) they didn't mean to cause you grief. 
R


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



dkhntrdstn said:


> stuckduck said:
> 
> 
> > WOW... are you going to complain about this mornings coffee too???? public land Dustin just remember that.
> ...


It is called Hyper Envy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: o-||


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



dkhntrdstn said:


> Saturday we was out hunting around 9:00. Some guys and his buddy hunting 50 yards from us decided to leave. Well the dud got in his boat and started going out really slow because he had a hyper drive on and could not get going. So he made his buddy's walk 200 yards away he stayed in the boat and try get it going. Then he is out in the middle of the pond still trying to get going. Why his buddy's stay 300 yards away from the phrag. why birds are flying. Any was the dud in the boat get the boat up on plane and is out there running around and then come in full speed past his buddy's like he showing off.Then he goes back around them and slows down and he buddy's try jumping in the boat.well he still needed up going out of there really slowwwwwwwwwwww again. this all took a good 30to 45 mins. come on guys. You want to play around in your boats do that **** way before the hunts.I know not all hyper drives people are like this.
> 
> Ok now I feel better. :mrgreen:


hey now! HYPER owners? really... Dustin Dustin Dustin....

Sounds like a normal early season day on the asst Ut WMA's to me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Longgun said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday we was out hunting around 9:00. Some guys and his buddy hunting 50 yards from us decided to leave. Well the dud got in his boat and started going out really slow because he had a hyper drive on and could not get going. So he made his buddy's walk 200 yards away he stayed in the boat and try get it going. Then he is out in the middle of the pond still trying to get going. Why his buddy's stay 300 yards away from the phrag. why birds are flying. Any was the dud in the boat get the boat up on plane and is out there running around and then come in full speed past his buddy's like he showing off.Then he goes back around them and slows down and he buddy's try jumping in the boat.well he still needed up going out of there really slowwwwwwwwwwww again. this all took a good 30to 45 mins. come on guys. You want to play around in your boats do that **** way before the hunts.I know not all hyper drives people are like this.
> ...


No not now hypers John maybe you,Josh,Tyson can give a class how to use the hypers. you guys know how to work them.

I guess his post is really people dont go and play around when people are trying to hunt. get out of there if you are leaving.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Me/Us teach... lmao, NOT likely, im too ugly, and i have " dosnt play well with others" comments in my personal file (you can ask Travis about that one  ) but trust me bud i feel your pain...   we had nearly the same thing happen last week. the only difference was the fellow was in a longtail. pulled right up along us and wanted to chat! ....the nerve!!? :lol:

~

Hey.... i do have to say, i like your recent coloring activity's. not only doest it let the vast community of the UWN know youre _really_ upset, it puts a festive touch to the message boards!  8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Longgun said:


> Me/Us teach... lmao, NOT likely, im too ugly, and i have " dosnt play well with others" comments in my personal file (you can ask Travis about that one  ) but trust me bud i feel your pain...   we had nearly the same thing happen last week. the only difference was the fellow was in a longtail. pulled right up along us and wanted to chat! ....the nerve!!? :lol:
> 
> ~
> 
> Hey.... i do have to say, i like your recent coloring activity's. not only doest it let the vast community of the UWN know youre _really_ upset, it puts a festive touch to the message boards!  8)


Come on your not ugly that what I have been told.Hey I think you get along with people pretty good.maybe not all but most. :lol: If that long tail dud would have come up me like that I don't know what I would have done. I guess I had to much of this crap from both longtail hunter as well. I guess it just hit me with the last two and yesterday and I guess I felt I need to get it off my chest so I do. Some guys know im a nice guy and would help anybody out. The Coloring I guess I wanted to change thing us. you know.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

were u trying to say dude or did you mean dud? Other than that the red really helps your spelling.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



huntingbuddy said:


> were u trying to say dude or did you mean dud? Other than that the red really helps your spelling.


it was post to be dude.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



dkhntrdstn said:


> huntingbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > were u trying to say dude or did you mean dud? Other than that the red really helps your spelling.
> ...


Post, or Supposed?
This is just to much **** fun. Your a good sport Dustin 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Darin Noorda said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > huntingbuddy said:
> ...


It was supposed .Why get mad over some fun stuff ? I'm not like some people that get all mad over something. I might make a post about stuff like this but You all know that I don't mean any harm in it at all to anybody. But this has been fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

That's it Dustin I'm stripping all the paint off my boat to bare shiny aluminum, and I'm ripping off my mudmotor and putting the 45lb Minnkota troller on for this weekend. I'm heading out for the "spot" at 7:40 AM........What time am I picking you up?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Fowlmouth said:


> That's it Dustin I'm stripping all the paint off my boat to bare shiny aluminum, and I'm ripping off my mudmotor and putting the 45lb Minnkota troller on for this weekend. I'm heading out for the "spot" at 7:40 AM........What time am I picking you up?


LOL your a funny guy. You got a lot of work to do if you are doing that.You better get your butt in gear.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

I'm bringing my poodle to do the retreiving, I just hope her sweater doesn't drowned her when it gets wet.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Fowlmouth said:


> I'm bringing my poodle to do the retreiving, I just hope her sweater doesn't drowned her when it gets wet.


Your cat wont work.LOL


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Jeeezzus Dustin, this latest multi post couple of rants you been on are really quite uncharacteristic of you. You're usually the one making the nice comments and saying sweet things about people. Now you're starting to sound like a little bitch. If fact, I think you'd whine if you had a big tittie in yer mouth! Oh well, I knew you couldn't stay innocent and nice forever... have another beer dude... :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

sound lijke some rich jerk of that probilly had some dave smiht decoys in his boat; born a foot soldier, stay a foot soldier ;


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Jeeezzus Dustin, this latest multi post couple of rants you been on are really quite uncharacteristic of you. You're usually the one making the nice comments and saying sweet things about people. Now you're starting to sound like a little bitch. If fact, I think you'd whine if you had a big tittie in yer mouth! Oh well, I knew you couldn't stay innocent and nice forever... have another beer dude... :mrgreen: :O•-:


O I will have more beers tonight :mrgreen: . I guess I cant have a A BAD DAY once in a while.So here Im went at this wrong and should have not posted this up. So here SORRY TO ALL OF YOU.I will stay on the better side and be nice from here on out and I wont let this stuff get to me any more. About the outboard Post I have talked to the guy through pms. So that one is TAKEN CARE OF.Sorry guys for being a A HOLE ON HERE.Now let talk about hunting and where the heck are all of the pic of dead birds ?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Longgun said:


> we had nearly the same thing happen last week. the only difference was the fellow was in a longtail. pulled right up along us and wanted to chat! ....the nerve!!? :lol:


Hey, I resemble that comment. I guess next time I will just drive by and give you the one finger wave. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

You going to make it out this weekend again? I just need to know how early I have to show up tomorrow morning. :O•-:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Joel Draxler said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > we had nearly the same thing happen last week. the only difference was the fellow was in a longtail. pulled right up along us and wanted to chat! ....the nerve!!? :lol:
> ...


...wont be there this weekend bud, good luck! 8)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Jeeezzus Dustin, this latest multi post couple of rants you been on are really quite uncharacteristic of you. You're usually the one making the nice comments and saying sweet things about people. Now you're starting to sound like a little bitch. If fact, I think you'd whine if you had a big tittie in yer mouth! Oh well, I knew you couldn't stay innocent and nice forever... have another beer dude... :mrgreen: :O•-:
> ...


I appreciate the post, and you have absolutely no reason to apologize. The behavior you report has no business in the marsh. EVER!! It demonstrates one of the problems with MMs, in that people like to play with them in the marsh. That p*sses off other hunters, as it should, tears up the marsh, and blows out the birds. MMs also enpowers a holes, in that they can create a lot more disturbance than they otherwise could. I'm dating myself here, but I remember the saying when compound bows came on the scene in the mid '70s. It went, "Not all compound shooters are a holes, but every a hole bowhunter I've met has been shooting one." The same goes for MMs today. You won't have motorless hunters doing donuts out in front of your spread, it's just too much work....

I find if I proof read my posts first, then preview it and read it again, it cuts down on errors. People may not like what I say, but at least it's generally grammatically correct.


----------



## bengoosed (May 29, 2010)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

I'm just glad everyone can make up and be friends. KISSY-KISSY.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



paddler213 said:


> I appreciate the post, and you have absolutely no reason to apologize. The behavior you report has no business in the marsh. EVER!! It demonstrates one of the problems with MMs, in that people like to play with them in the marsh. That p*sses off other hunters, as it should, tears up the marsh, and blows out the birds. MMs also enpowers a holes, in that they can create a lot more disturbance than they otherwise could. I'm dating myself here, but I remember the saying when compound bows came on the scene in the mid '70s. It went, "Not all compound shooters are a holes, but every a hole bowhunter I've met has been shooting one." The same goes for MMs today.


classy.... i see youre still painting with a rather broad brush there Paddler.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

ALL compund shooters ARE A HOLES! :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



paddler213 said:


> [ It demonstrates one of the problems with MMs, in that people like to play with them in the marsh. That p*sses off other hunters, as it should, tears up the marsh, and blows out the birds. *Like none of the non-MM hunters ever do this, have you actually opened your eyes and looked when you are in our marshes? Am I the only one who notices all the trash left in there? I'm not even gonna mention point out the fact that the constant pounding by all shooters does more to move the birds out than those boats. *
> 
> I find if I proof read my posts first, then preview it and read it again, it cuts down on errors. People may not like what I say, but at least it's generally grammatically correct.


Grammatically correct or not, it is generally still bull****!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Mojo1 said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > [ It demonstrates one of the problems with MMs, in that people like to play with them in the marsh. That p*sses off other hunters, as it should, tears up the marsh, and blows out the birds. *Like none of the non-MM hunters ever do this, have you actually opened your eyes and looked when you are in our marshes? Am I the only one who notices all the trash left in there? I'm not even gonna mention point out the fact that the constant pounding by all shooters does more to move the birds out than those boats. *
> ...


There you are, Jimmy. I knew you'd reply in a timely fashion. You crack me up. Actually, I'm not sure there is a difference in the amount of trash left by motorized vs non-motorized hunters. Maybe we should do a study.  But I'm very sure that non-motorized hunters cause less disturbance and interfere with other hunters less than the MM crowd.

Oh, and I shoot a recurve, and don't litter.:O||: :O||:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Yeap I'm here balancing out that one sided story the anti MM movement is singing!!!! Ain't no amusement involved in my game!

You and I may go to the trouble of picking up our trash, but&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
There's a hell of lot of trash left in the areas that are in no way accessible to the boaters, no study required to know that for a FACT!!! You just need to take a walk around the interior units (non boat accessible) of OB or (insert your favorite WMA here) to see that!

When you take a look the boat accessible units, I might be inclined to buy off on that 50/50 percentage, but I also bet that most boaters would be far more inclined to toss their trash in the boats, versus just throwing in down in the water or the ground like it seems so many of the dike hunters/travelers do.

Oh, I shoot both compounds and recurves, got 2 of each, use them about equally, hell I even have a crossbow, don't use that much, but she's there if I want to. I will hunt with any weapon as the mood strikes me.
I don't care what anyone else uses, each to their own. I also don't try to force my preferred hunting methods down other's throats!


----------



## Clbygrtsch4355031760 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Once again mojo rises to the occasion, and shows no reading comprehension. The key to what paddler was saying it "one of the problems." Let me break this down for you the word one is singual, and the word "problems" is the plural of the word prolblem. That means that he is only speaking about one problem of ot least two! I hope this has cleared your lack of understanding up.

Grammar, and spelling can not fix low reading comprehension.

Call me!!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Clbygrtsch4355031760 said:
 

> Once again mojo rises to the occasion, and shows no reading comprehension. The key to what paddler was saying it "one of the problems." Let me break this down for you the word one is singual, and the word "problems" is the plural of the word prolblem. That means that he is only speaking about one problem of ot least two! I hope this has cleared your lack of understanding up.
> 
> Grammar, and spelling can not fix low reading comprehension.
> 
> Call me!!!


I think you meant "singular", not "singual", "problem" instead of "prolblem", and "at", not "ot". You got "comprehension" right, so a bonus point for that.  Too funny!!! But your message was clear, MMs are a huge problem in our WMAs, and should be restricted ASAP!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



paddler213 said:


> MMs are a huge problem in our WMAs, and should be restricted ASAP!!!


I think Diking hunting is more a problem then mms sorry.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Clbygrtsch4355031760 said:


> Once again mojo rises to the occasion, and shows no reading comprehension. The key to what paddler was saying it "one of the problems." Let me break this down for you the word one is singual, and the word "problems" is the plural of the word prolblem. That means that he is only speaking about one problem of ot least two! I hope this has cleared your lack of understanding up.
> 
> Grammar, and spelling can not fix low reading comprehension.
> 
> Call me!!!


For the record I won't be calling you again since I have had more stimulating conversations with fence poles than your intelligence level can provide.

But since you brought up the subject of the problems that John is preaching on, I seem to recall him ever putting any other problem other than his Anti-mud motor agenda up on the pedestal with such emphasis. Since he puts up suck a one sided story about that I feel it is only right to balance that story out with the whole truth for those unwise non informed readers. If you can't comprehend that, call John, prehaps he can explain it in terms you can understand.

BTW, I didn't know that you knew Ron White; he did name his last Comedy CD after your behavior.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



paddler213 said:


> But your message was clear, MMs are a huge problem in our WMAs, and should be restricted ASAP!!!


Anyone that gives any credence to Colby's message is a **** fool! John, I would expect you of all people to not be that gullible.

He doesn't care about anything but stirring up discord, all you have to do to prove that is look back at his track record of posts so far, although you might have to search all his of past and present user names. :roll:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



dkhntrdstn said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > MMs are a huge problem in our WMAs, and should be restricted ASAP!!!
> ...


Nope. Dike hunters sit on the dikes and blast away at 200 yard ruddy ducks. Unless they are actually hunting for dikes, in which case they don't have any business in the marsh, anyway. 

MMs blow birds out of the marsh, tear up the SAV, and interfere with other hunters.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



paddler213 said:


> Nope. Dike hunters sit on the dikes and blast away at 200 yard ruddy ducks. I see this blowing the ducks and geese out of the marsh more then MMS'
> 
> MMs blow birds out of the marsh, tear up the SAV, and interfere with other hunters.
> How do mm;s blow birds out of the wma's? Yea some of the people with mms are dume ass .I have had foot solders come out and and mess up hunts this year to.Foot solder mess more hunts up then mm's.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Mojo1 said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > But your message was clear, MMs are a huge problem in our WMAs, and should be restricted ASAP!!!
> ...


Jimmy, I know there are those who only wish to stir the pot. Doesn't matter to me, in fact, I get a chuckle when guys actually fall for the crap they say. But if anyone says that MMs are a problem, they are correct. If anyone says they're not causing problems, they're incorrect and misguided.

Dustin thinks dike hunters disturb more birds than MMs. I don't believe that, because the dike hunters don't get off the dikes, are generally less experienced, and mostly just sky blast at less desirable ducks. MMs can and do go anywhere in the marsh, and flush birds out of the WMAs.

Right now, with the lake being down, there are very few birds on the southern part of the GSL. Good numbers of birds are not present until you get up near the causeway. I hear the south shore clubs are slow, and FB is yielding .6-.7 ducks/hunter day. This may be a historical low, as a few years ago it was in the 1.1-1.3 range. So, you have a low lake, so no resting area, and birds being blown out of the WMAs. IMO, MMs are contributing to the low success.

A shrinking resource needs less pressure, yet it's getting more each year. What do you think would happen if we banned MMs at FB? Would hunter success increase, decrease, or remain the same? It's time we give the birds a break. It wouldn't hurt if some hunters actually had to exert themselves to access the marsh, either.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



paddler213 said:


> Right now, with the lake being down, there are very few birds on the southern part of the GSL. Good numbers of birds are not present until you get up near the causeway. I hear the south shore clubs are slow, and FB is yielding .6-.7 ducks/hunter day. This may be a historical low, as a few years ago it was in the 1.1-1.3 range. So, you have a low lake, so no resting area, and birds being blown out of the WMAs. IMO, MMs are contributing to the low success.
> The weather isn't helping things out at any of the WMA's right now, come on November 4th and in the high 60's
> The success rate at FB is low right now mostly because of the warm weather and birds are not moving, that and most guys that hunt there don't know where to go or what they are doing. Our group has done quite well there this year and limited several times on ducks with a few bonus geese.A shrinking resource needs less pressure, yet it's getting more each year. What do you think would happen if we banned MMs at FB? Would hunter success increase, decrease, or remain the same? It's time we give the birds a break. It wouldn't hurt if some hunters actually had to exert themselves to access the marsh, either.


sorry Paddler too many boat hunters, your wasting your time dreaming about a marsh with no boats/motors. Hunter success would decrease because you wouldn't be able to get to where the birds are without a MM/boat.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

**** Johnny Boy is once again dancing a like a professional politician, you actually expect everyone to believe that the solutions to stopping the birds from moving out of the WMA is to ban the MM's from them? If that is the simple solution then why aren't the ducks flocking into the areas of the WMA's where there are no boats allowed?? Hell anyone with any sense knows the answer to that riddle. I say it slow one more time for you, it's because they are constantly shot at and harassed by all the hunters groups! Your proposal completely ignores that fact, all it does it vilify one user group. You might as well just admit it is your own personnel agenda that is fashioned to create your own elitist hunting area, we all know the score, no sense beating around the bush about it.


----------



## Clbygrtsch4355031760 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Mojo1 said:


> For the record I won't be calling you again since I have had more stimulating conversations with fence poles than your intelligence level can provide.


I don't recall you being stimulating at all. Unless threatening people with having things done to them because of your position at the D.O.D was meant to be stimulating. I don't recall any post of yours being stimulating. Just saying that anything that you disagree with is bullsh*t, stupid, or any of the other stimulating words, and phrases you choose to use doesn't seem to me to be anymore above the fence post level. I am not here to simply stir anything up. I am hear to voice my opinion, point out your general ignorance, close mindedness, and lack of comprehension, and last but not least the fight the U.(Utah) W.(weasel) A.(association) and it's ideologies, that quite frankly I do not beleive in, and don't want to see come to fruition.

You know I find it very funny the anti motor people want a study done. The pro mm people never seem to want this study done. Why is that? If you are so certain that the mm's do not have the effect the motorless people say that they have why wouldn't you welcome the study. If you are right it would put the issue to bed, or at least you would have sicentific proof everytime the issue was brought up. In my own opinion the reason the mm people are so against this study has to be because they know that they have a large negative impact. It's the only thing that makes sense. Ignorance must be bliss.

Call me


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

I cant add anything to what hasn't already been said, but chalk me up anti mm as well for the reasons stated. They do indeed blow the birds off the marsh. Anyone that doesn't believe or understand this concept has their head burried deep in the sand or somewhere else less desireable, or a third option is that they have a boat with a mm attached and don't care.
Birds aren't that intelligent but they simply won't tolerate being harassed for very long and move to less pressured areas. It gets worse, it seems every year.

And, like ATV's, theres a fairly large percentage of folks that don't seem to have much respect for anything and shred the marsh often times in the name of fun or ignorance. Sad to see what some have done in some areas.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

:roll:

Cobly, I'm just calling that proposal excatly what it is. You and the others can try to spin it however you like, but facts are facts.



> last but not least the fight the U.(Utah) W.(weasel) A.(association) and it's ideologies, that quite frankly I do not beleive in, and don't want to see it come to fruition.


You might want to look into showing up at the meetings or even any of other numerous functions that benefit and/or support our sport, just running your pie hole on the forums ain't gonna get it done.

As I told you when you were posting under one of those other screen names, if you don't like the work the UWA is doing or their direction feel free to join one of the other organizations or start your own and work towards whatever you want, oh wait better refer to the last sentence above, just running your pie hole does not get anything done. :shock:

As for that study it would just waste funding, effort and time that is vital to the fight to stop the GSL mineral expansion, and control the phraq, which if you didn't realize it yet, if left unchecked will have disastrous consequences for the GSL. Do you understand what that means to all hunters, without the Great Salt Lake habitat and subsequent bird populations it produces, the waterfowl hunting in Utah will take a turn for the worst that can not be imagined.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Holy crap you guys are on a roll today!

Gotta say I agree with Dustin though, be considerate of other hunters. Its not that hard!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



1BandMan said:


> I cant add anything to what hasn't already been said, but chalk me up anti mm as well for the reasons stated. They do indeed blow the birds off the marsh.


Well then answer the question that Paddler tap danced around over on the refuge, if you ever did manage to get the MM's banned and then find out the birds still are getting blown off the WMA's, who is going to get the blame next? Dike hunters, paddle boaters? I'm interested to hear that answer, because at some point its gonna come up.

The problem with this whole argument is that it's been done in dozens of other hunting areas throughout the US. Do you know what helped the problem? I'll tell you what they did in AR, OK, and most of the other states I've hunted. On WMA's you are usually limited to 25 shells, can't enter until 2 hours before sunrise, have to be out by 1, and most also throw in a reduced bad limit to boot. Almost forgot the most important one, they actually enforce the rules they have in place, not just make more as those already on the books are not enforced.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Mojo1 said:


> :roll:
> 
> Cobly, I'm just calling that proposal excatly what it is. You and the others can try to spin it however you like, but facts are facts.
> 
> ...


I guess there is a priority of things, but shifting focus doesn't mean that mm's aren't an issue, just another issue amongst many.

Agreed that the GSL mineral expansion is also an issue as is phrag. Those two are indeed of major concern and sportsmen and wildlife supporters should unite and continue with their efforts and involvement in getting rid of both.


----------



## Clbygrtsch4355031760 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Mojo1 said:


> As for that study it would just waste funding, effort and time that is vital to the fight to stop the GSL mineral expansion, and control the phraq, which if you didn't realize it yet, if left unchecked will have disastrous consequences for the GSL.


Nothing I hate to see more then Funding, effort, and time being wasted to
improve hunting and habitat. I consulted my fence post, and then confirmed what it had said with a magic 8 ball. Your agruement is as onesided as any other. On a shrinking resourse you can not just focus on one, or two issues. You must study and analyze all the issues. This included the damage caused by mm's. Which if unchecked will be just as disastrous as the resourse gets smaller, and smaller.

The fence post and 8 ball also told me not to waste my time in meeting with close minded board member who are all pushing an agenda I don't agree with. I enjoy running my pie hole and it reached the same people on this forum as I would in a meeting.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Mojo1 said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > I cant add anything to what hasn't already been said, but chalk me up anti mm as well for the reasons stated. They do indeed blow the birds off the marsh.
> ...


I agree, but to a point. 
I'd love to see enforcement light up guys rallying birds, and tearing up the marsh. This in itself would be a great start no doubt.

I'll throw a question back at you. What are mud motors designed for/to do?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

It's really pretty simple, we just need to do the best we can do under the circumstances. That means minimizing bird disturbance and habitat damage. The best way to do that is to ban infernal combustion engines from our marshes. A single hunter in a MM can cause more negative impacts than a dozen motorless guys. There were nearly 38,000 waterfowl hunters in Utah in 1949, most of whom were motorless. We have less than half that now, but success is probably down sharply. Wake up, Jimmy, our WMAs would be much better off without MMs.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

A couple of things: I think Paddler hit the nail on the head when he said the GSL water level is down on the South shore and the birds are not there like they used to be. (well the entire lake as we all know is at record lows) I think this is the biggest factor why the hunter success rate at FB is low. I don't believe for one second it has anything to do with MM's, foot soldiers or dike hunters presence.
Secondly, I think implying MM's are a disturbance, cause damage and blow birds off the WMA's is like saying fishing boats shouldn't be used at Strawberry Reservoir because they scare fish, destroy their food sources and are very annoying to all the people fishing from a float tube or the shore.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Fowlmouth said:


> A couple of things: I think Paddler hit the nail on the head... Not the first time. It's a big nail, and hard to miss
> Secondly, I think implying MM's are a disturbance, cause damage and blow birds off the WMA's is like saying fishing boats shouldn't be used at Strawberry Reservoir because they scare fish, destroy their food sources and are very annoying to all the people fishing from a float tube or the shore. Well, I guess that could be true, if fish had wings and could fly south for the winter. I'm guessing you're not a biologist. If you were, you'd understand that waterfowl have wings, and can cover long distances in short periods of time. Trout, not being a highly migratory species, like say, tuna, and have fins, not wings, generally stay close to home.
> 
> Just what is your IQ, Fowlmouth??? I only ask because that's one of the most inane posts I've seen in a while. Please don't take offense.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Paddler ain't the only one who can hit a nail on the head, I'm good at driving them down too, aren't I John? :lol:

I'm fully awake and not asleep at the wheel on the road to oblivion like you, I don't let myself get sidetracked with personal agendas or waste my effort on solutions that will have little to no impact on the problem.

There are plenty of more constructive uses of my time and effort going on out there that will that will have a more beneficial impact for the waterfowl and habitat.

I think you need to wake up and/or pull your head out of your ass and realize where the real fight for tangible benefits to the waterfowl and the habitat will be fought and stop wasting the resources of those who are fighting those battles with your circus side show agenda.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Hey Paddler all the posts I read of yours are stupid and make no sense. I was showing you how retarded your posts are by sounding as stupid as you so maybe you would understand. You really are a dumb sh**. Please don't take offense


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

He should have used a outboard !! LOL


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Fowlmouth said:


> That's it Dustin I'm stripping all the paint off my boat to bare shiny aluminum, and I'm ripping off my mudmotor and putting the 45lb Minnkota troller on for this weekend. I'm heading out for the "spot" at 7:40 AM........What time am I picking you up?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Fowlmouth said:


> A couple of things: I think Paddler hit the nail on the head when he said the GSL water level is down on the South shore and the birds are not there like they used to be. (well the entire lake as we all know is at record lows) I think this is the biggest factor why the hunter success rate at FB is low. I don't believe for one second it has anything to do with MM's, foot soldiers or dike hunters presence.
> Secondly, I think implying MM's are a disturbance, cause damage and blow birds off the WMA's is like saying fishing boats shouldn't be used at Strawberry Reservoir because they scare fish, destroy their food sources and are very annoying to all the people fishing from a float tube or the shore.


ya i agree with you on this one. paddler is just jealous cuz he has to walk or paddle to his favorite ducks spots, and we can blow right by him with our MM's and get to where we are going long before he shows up.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



paddler213 said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of things: I think Paddler hit the nail on the head... Not the first time. It's a big nail, and hard to miss
> ...


Hey Paddler. I see you working on these guys with the sledge hammer, but I don't think you put even a small "ding" in any of their heads yet. 
I'm afraid that if you continue to decide to swing away you'll still get the same results.

Simple folks with simple beliefs. I dont think that they will understand, or they understand, but dont care.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

SERIOUSLY??? Are we going to go through this B.S. every year PADDLER???
How much motor less acreage is it going to take to shut you the hell up??? Throw out a number. Do you have a particular unit that you'd like all of us motor using scumbags to vacate?? I'd be willing to bet that you get no more than the whopping 3% of support than you all had when you ran this fiasco last time.

97% of ALL DUCK HUNTERS DON'T WANT IT!!!! YOU HAVE NO SUPPORT!!!!

Am I still OK using my Semi Auto???? It's internal combustion...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



wileywapati said:


> Am I still OK using my Semi Auto???? It's internal combustion...


Now that is the funniest statement so far! -_O- -_O-


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Yep, WW, all year, every year. The question isn't how much motorless acreage we have, but rather how much acreage we should allow MMs on. As I've said before, the default regulation should be motorless. Only those areas that are too large to reasonably access by motorless means should left open.

And I actually said "infernal", not internal. I suppose one could say infernal internal combustion motors, though, as it's appropriate.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

WTF? Are you guys hunting ducks?


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

I may ( starting to change my mind ) be getting a motor boat and but no sure if i want to mess with the traffic at the boat ramps . I feel a no motor area would give the birds in the Cutler area a break . People seem to be all for a resting area , but not a non motor area in Cutler and when that was brought up ( Before ) all hell broke loose by some . ??? It would be like a marsh wilderness area . good IMO !! AND bet there would way more than whooping 3% support ( LOL ) . I have though many times about getting a 4 wheeler BUT did not want to be part of that type of hunting group , its insane during the big game hunts and the money isn't always the issue . But that always the BS thrown at those who paddle or hike and may not like motors being used in SOME AREAS . If i do get a motor boat or 4 wheeler ( rather have a horse than a 4 wheeler but they ARE too $$$ ) it will be because of my bad back and it getting to the point i will need to , or drop hunting all together .

And why is it that some of you guys , get you panties in such a bunch and start all the name calling ??   i sure don't see paddler213 doing that !! NO reason you can't disagree with out the name calling .IMO


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



rjefre said:


> I've seen the same circus act by short-shaft motors in the past. Those motor just don't do very well if you stop or slow down in shallow water. Often times, they have to dump a guy out, get on plane, and drive around for a drive-by pickup. You do what you gotta do to get back to the ramp, and sometimes it messes up other folks that are nearby...but I bet (I hope) they didn't mean to cause you grief.
> R


I bet that's case !!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

ROB all you have to do is ask Paddler for the numbers... He's got the survey. I know because his group filed a GRAMA request on my correspondence With the Widlife Board and I provided the survey then.

Thats 3% OF TOTAL DUCK HUNTERS Not just boat guys all waterfowl hunters.

People don't want it. He hasn't learned how to sell it and it will get 97% opposition just like it did last time.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Rob that's just it, unless they make an area a rest area with no entry then the birds will still be harrassed by hunters! The majortiy of hunters are smart enough to know this, Wiley's survey backs that up.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



wileywapati said:


> ROB all you have to do is ask Paddler for the numbers... He's got the survey. I know because his group filed a GRAMA request on my correspondence With the Widlife Board and I provided the survey then.
> 
> Thats 3% OF TOTAL DUCK HUNTERS Not just boat guys all waterfowl hunters.
> 
> People don't want it. He hasn't learned how to sell it and it will get 97% opposition just like it did last time.


Nope, WW is completely and grossly incorrect. Aldrich quoted 3% as the percentage of hunters in Utah who are motorless at the RAC, and nobody questioned it. But it is bogus number. The 2006 survey showed 3.1% of hunters paddled, over 69% of hunters walked in, etc. Approximately 20% of waterfowlers use MMs, while 73% access the marsh by motorless means. In the last survey addressing options, 27% of hunters favored increasing motorless access, 45% of respondents favored reducing the number of hunters (not them, of course, but other hunters ), 50% favored limited entry blinds (not going to happen), and 53% favored establishing rest areas at each WMA (though the question did not explain that doing so would reduce the huntable area in each WMA). Here is a link to the proposal I wrote in 2009, and the discussion of the survey is on page 2:

http://sharethemarsh.com/wp-content/upl ... oposal.pdf

The answers to questions are biased by how those questions are asked, of course. Hopefully, the Division will do a better job of explaining options in the future. For instance, about 90% of the hunters I spoke to on opening day of 2009 at FB were in favor of more motorless access. The survey showed only 27% were in favor several years ago. Notably, it was the ONLY option that did not mandate restricting opportunity.

The only guys who don't want more motorless access are those who don't like the idea of getting their butts out of their boats, and feel entitled to go wherever they want, whenever they want, without regard for the resource or other hunters. That will change as more hunters come to understand the real impacts MMs are having.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



paddler213 said:


> The only guys who don't want more motorless access are those who don't like the idea of getting their butts out of their boats, and feel entitled to go wherever they want, whenever they want.


Welcome to America....The land of the free.... And let's keep it that way by not allowing all these dumb proposals to take more rights from us. Hey Paddler I hear Fish Springs is all non-motorized access only. So why don't you just head out on the desert and you can paddle your a$$ off all you want.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Fowlmouth said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > The only guys who don't want more motorless access are those who don't like the idea of getting their butts out of their boats, and feel entitled to go wherever they want, whenever they want.
> ...


Careful, Fowlmouth, your IQ is showing, as well as your overdeveloped sense of entitlement.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



> I think you need to wake up and/or pull your head out of **** realize where the real fight for tangible benefits to the waterfowl and the habitat will be fought and stop wasting the resources of those who are fighting those battles with your circus side show agenda.


 Coming from someone who responded a year ago, and did not know were P.S.G. was. Paddler is not all center around Ogden bay, and frag. :roll: Someday maybe you will understand, but for now I do not think so. o-|| 10tenner


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



 paddler213 said:


> Careful, Fowlmouth, your IQ is showing, as well as your overdeveloped sense of entitlement.


Pot meet the Kettle!!!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



10Tenner said:


> > I think you need to wake up and/or pull your head out of **** realize where the real fight for tangible benefits to the waterfowl and the habitat will be fought and stop wasting the resources of those who are fighting those battles with your circus side show agenda.
> 
> 
> Coming from someone who responded a year ago, and did not know were P.S.G. was. Paddler is not all center around Ogden bay, and frag. :roll: Someday maybe you will understand, but for now I do not think so. o-|| 10tenner


 :roll: 
You are confused, since before I even moved out here I have always know where PSG is, you must be thinking of someone else. Further anyone with any sense knows that water levels, phraq contol and limiting the GSL exspansion effects the entire GSL, not one small area of it. Next time before you open your mouth and insert your foot, you might want to unconfuse your mind and/or lay off the liquior. o-||


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

They should make two different WMA, one for stupid @55£5 and one for normal serious hunters!


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



> R, I'll admit my ignorance on that project as I don't even know where the Rainbow (I'm guessing PSG) unit is but that doesn't change the fact opening the dikes to motorized traffic is a terrible idea.


 My bad, I apologize, You knew about it, but did not know about the area? If you did know about the area you would know there is no rainbow unit at PSG. And how can you respond about MM affect on that area, when apparently you were not around before the MM trend?


> unconfuse your mind and/or lay off the liquior.


 Must be refering to someone else. My father taught us not use the stuff with the Alcoholism in the family. 10Tenner


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

I fuzzily remember that conversation, I'm gonna guess that it was from a previous mud motor subject thread. Which one I can only guess, you must have a great memory.

So which thread was it from?


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

2006 Post Season Hunter Survey: A New Look
A DWR post-season hunter survey conducted in 2006 showed the following:
1) 27% of respondents favored increased restrictions on motorized watercraft in our WMAs.
2) 45% favor reducing hunter numbers on the WMAs.
3) 50% favor limited entry blinds.
4) 53% favor establishing rest areas within each WMA.

****!!! Excuse me!!! Support is still about 1 in 4... Nice numbers ROWER. Are ya going to push for turning Utah's waterfowl hunts in to what the state does with elk with the Limited Entry blinds too???

Remember these are YOUR B.S. numbers from your B.S. proposal...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

I wonder how just disillusioned with Utah's quality of hunting would all our local water fowlers still be if they all had to travel out of state and experience unguided hunts on public land. I think that experience would be good for a lot of hunters in Utah. The hunting in a lot of states plain sucks when compared to what we have in this state, we have it light years better than most.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



wileywapati said:


> 2006 Post Season Hunter Survey: A New Look
> A DWR post-season hunter survey conducted in 2006 showed the following:
> 1) 27% of respondents favored increased restrictions on motorized watercraft in our WMAs.
> 2) 45% favor reducing hunter numbers on the WMAs.
> ...


No WW, those are the DWR's numbers from their survey. Talking about BS, whose *ss did you pull your numbers out of? You could at least man up and admit you were completely off base. Further, even if you say that 27% of hunters favor more motorless access, 73% of hunters don't use motors. Currently, only ~5% of ramp accessible floatable water is motorless. That figure is slightly higher now that they dredged the channel into the NE pond at HCWMA. But here's an excellent question for you, why do the 20% of hunters who use MMs get to use them on 95% of our WMAs, to the detriment of the marsh and other hunters? I say ban them wherever their use isn't absloutely necessary.

As I said, the other options presented by the DWR in that survey are not going to happen. The only hope for the average waterofwler in Utah is to get those **** ATV's of the marsh out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

I know a couple place that you can't have mm on them and no body hunts them and the birds don't use them.Evey one I see is hunting the ponds where mms are or they are hunting the dikes.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



dkhntrdstn said:


> I know a couple place that you can't have mm on them and no body hunts them and the birds don't use them.Evey one I see is hunting the ponds where mms are or they are hunting the dikes.


This may seem or appear that mm's don't impact the marsh. This is also the way mm users feel about their impact on the marsh.

Let's look at it logically. Mm's were designed to be able to go in very shallow water opening up access to a huge percentage of the marsh. The small percentage that mm's cant access they can get pretty close to. Wouldn't it stand to reason that if people have access through mm's to 95+% of the marsh and are out chasing and stirring up the birds pretty much every day, how long do you think the birds will continue to hang out in that mm accessable marsh and be stressed by either being shot at or having motorized access to them?

I'm not sure that where mm's are OK to go, that they shouldn't open up the dikes and/or build roads so that you can drive your car or truck to your favorite location as well.
Maybe opening up the dikes to motorized vehicles including cars and trucks (at minimum ATV's) should be an option along with mm's. Any of you agree to this? If not, why??


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



1BandMan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I know a couple place that you can't have mm on them and no body hunts them and the birds don't use them.Evey one I see is hunting the ponds where mms are or they are hunting the dikes.
> ...


The first part makes sense to me. Opening the dikes to motorized travel will not benefit the marsh or birds, though it would equalize access to a certain degree.

Dustin is fairly clueless about the MM impacts, the others just don't want to admit it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



paddler213 said:


> Dustin is fairly clueless about the MM impacts, the others just don't want to admit it.


How Im I ? come on and tell me how im clueless on the mm's ?


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Swimmer dude look you are throwing B.S. argument after B.S. argument.
You'd have every person believe that the first boat out on the Turpin will run every bird south to Mexico for the year. It's B.S. plain and simple. What about ponds with rest area's
?? I hunt one every now and then and the boats don't do squat as far as blowing birds out of the marsh. They'll come up make a circle and land... Rest pond, Turpin Bay, Ogden Bay, and everywhere else I've hunted it's the same thing. Hell Bald Eagles out at Farmington Bay will put up more birds than a motorized boat... Should we ban them to??
Shotgun blasts must have a negative effect.

Look homeboy you don't like internal combustion on boats THEN DON'T HUNT WHERE THEY ARE KNOWN TO BE!!! Drive the Subaru a little farther down the dike, lace up those Birkenstock waders and have yourself a hell of a hunt.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

OH and Swimmer last I looked RALLYING BIRDS IS ILLEGAL. Are you telling me that all boats with motors 
rally birds illegally??? That sure sounds like what you are implying..


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Hey, I got a solution to all of this, hunt or dont... Do it how you do. Dustin, sorry you had to witness what you did, in turn making for a bad day, and you using this site, an open forum to vent, which has now turned into a giant political soap box. Day after day could be spent discussing/arguing your points on here, but in the scheme of things, we all want the same thing, to duck hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



CANTSHOOT said:


> Dustin, sorry you had to witness what you did, in turn making for a bad day, and you using this site, an open forum to vent, .


yea I should have just let it go and not brought it up on here. because of all of this bs. lesson learned from now on I will just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



CANTSHOOT said:


> Dustin, sorry you had to witness what you did, in turn making for a bad day, and you using this site, an open forum to vent, which has now turned into a giant political soap box. quote]
> 
> :shock: Taken to the wood shed! :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



wileywapati said:


> OH and Swimmer last I looked RALLYING BIRDS IS ILLEGAL. Are you telling me that all boats with motors
> rally birds illegally??? That sure sounds like what you are implying..


You talking to me, WW? If so, please answer the question I asked of you. Both you and Jimmy asked for numbers, and I quoted the DWR's survey. Please explain where in the hell you got 3%, as that is a bogus and misleading number. Or alternatively, you could just admit you're incorrect. Of course, that would imply that everything you say lacks credibility.

Dustin, sorry buddy, but you are clueless. Opening day bag checks from HCWMA in 2009 showed that 29 hunters in the main motorized pond killed 29 ducks, for a success of 1 duck/hunter-day. In the NE and NW ponds, success was something like 4.7 ducks/hunter-day. Remember that the WMAs were open for the two weeks between the Youth Opener and the General Opener, and the only real difference during that time was MM traffic. The NE is motorless, and the NW pond saw less traffic because you have jump the dike to get into it. So, if you say that reducing harvest by 80% is no impact, I guess one could argue that MM don't disturb ducks or blow them out of the marsh. But you'd be wrong, just as WW's statements are ridiculous.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



paddler213 said:


> wileywapati said:
> 
> 
> > OH and Swimmer last I looked RALLYING BIRDS IS ILLEGAL. Are you telling me that all boats with motors
> ...


Your funny with your numbers. Plus you picked a place that don't do good any was.Ok what are the number for the rest of the wma on OPENING DAY ?When every one does good.Where I hunt The mm guys kill more ducks then the dike hunters.because we get away from people and we decoy are birds and not sky busting.Where I hunt they closed a pond to motor boats. ok No body hunts it and the ducks dont even go to the pond any more. They are going where mms our and people are still killing birds there in there decoys 15 to 30 yards shots. But your right.I dont know **** about waterfowl hunting or anything like that. Dam I guess what I learned from people that I grown up with and I talked to. I guess the DWR guys dont know ****.So will you reach me everything mr pro duck hunter ?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Now you have done it Paddler. Dustin's mad enough to spell right, all the fun has gone out of reading this thread! :lol:

But Dustin is right to a degree, as much a lot of hunters want to equal the playing field among hunters; you can't legislate skill and experience. The experienced and skilled hunters will always harvest more birds than those who fly by the seat of their pants. The unskilled and inexperienced hunters have two choices, either take the time to learn or complain about your success, you only have to look as far as this forum to see what most chose to do.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Mojo1 said:


> Now you have done it Paddler. Dustin's mad enough to spell right, all the fun has gone out of reading this thread! :lol:
> 
> But Dustin is right to a degree, as much a lot of hunters want to equal the playing field among hunters; you can't legislate skill and experience. The experienced and skilled hunters will always harvest more birds than those who fly by the seat of their pants. The unskilled and inexperienced hunters have two choices, either take the time to learn or complain about your success, you only have to look as far as this forum to see what most chose to do.


I'm sorry Jimmie I will try not to spell right any more.Jimmie I'm not right I don't know **** about duck hunting and MM'S.He will let you know I'M clueless. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

I'm serious. What about the proposal to open up the dikes to ATV/car/truck travel and running dump trucks with boulders to the ends of the ponds making some nice roads out there to make the whole marsh, like mm's more accessable? Shouldn't be a problem should it??


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

I don't care one way or the other. Opening those dikes isn't going to make a difference one way or the other to where I hunt, I make a point to stay away from them as much aas possible.

I do think they should have more/better access to the Doug Miller unit at FB, perhaps a parking lot down at the end of the Turpin unit by the sewer canal. Right now it is not very accessible to any user group.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Mojo1 said:


> I don't care one way or the other. Opening those dikes isn't going to make a difference one way or the other to where I hunt, I make a point to stay away from them as much aas possible.
> 
> I do think they should have more/better access to the Doug Miller unit at FB, perhaps a parking lot down at the end of the Turpin unit by the sewer canal. Right now it is not very accessible to any user group.


Not exactly, Jimmy. Airboaters have good access to the Miller unit.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Mojo1 said:


> I don't care one way or the other. Opening those dikes isn't going to make a difference one way or the other to where I hunt, I make a point to stay away from them as much aas possible.
> 
> I do think they should have more/better access to the Doug Miller unit at FB, perhaps a parking lot down at the end of the Turpin unit by the sewer canal. Right now it is not very accessible to any user group.


How about a nice road out where you hunt so that you wouldn't have to walk or take a mm ride out there?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*

Ugh, why wont this thread just go away?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



paddler213 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care one way or the other. Opening those dikes isn't going to make a difference one way or the other to where I hunt, I make a point to stay away from them as much aas possible.
> ...


they still can't run over the dike around it to get into it, they can only get to the lake side edges of it, that is if they could get through the sea of phraq that surrounds it, if you had been out when we planted the levee with bullrush, you would have seen how much phraq surrounds that place. :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



1BandMan said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care one way or the other. Opening those dikes isn't going to make a difference one way or the other to where I hunt, I make a point to stay away from them as much aas possible.
> ...


There are already roads that run all around where I normally hunt, go ahead and drive them if the DNR lets you, you aren't gonna bother me any more than the other dike hunters already do, which isn't much. :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Ugh, why wont this thread just go away?


It could/should if Dustin would delete his intial post! :O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



Mojo1 said:


> Jeff Bringhurst said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, why wont this thread just go away?
> ...


Have a mod delete it. then it will go away. I vented and im done now and wont no more. I will ask a mod to delete it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What up with people with Hyper drives*



dkhntrdstn said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff Bringhurst said:
> ...


I was wrong Dustin, you can't delete your own post on this forum, I know other folks have done it on several others forums.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Lots of happy hunting mm users here on the thread for sure.

Rather than limit mm's, I propose unlimited access of all dikes to ATV/car/truck use. Open it up, everywhere, all the time. Make sure that all the areas are well covered and the birds feel pressure 24/7.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Lots of happy hunting mm users here on the thread for sure.
> 
> Rather than limit mm's, I propose unlimited access of all dikes to ATV/car/truck use. Open it up, everywhere, all the time. Make sure that all the areas are well covered and the birds feel pressure 24/7.


 :lol: You don't hunt much on our popular WMA's do you??? those dikes around all the areas (well probably not that DM unit at FB since most are too lazy to go out that far, myself included) get used hard all the time as it is now, I seriously doubt that ATV/car/truck traffic is gonna bother the birds any more than the constant barrage of gunfire that already comes from them.

And I successfully use all three access (foot, paddle boat, mm rig) methods pretty much about equally, you can still be successful if you put it the effort, or simply know what you are doing out in the marsh.

The argument I can't kill ducks because of the mm's ain't working on this old southern boy, my BS meter is fully calibrated. And when you boil down all the other window dressing it's hidden in, that argument is exactly what is driving those motor less proposals.


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

"I propose unlimited access of all dikes to ATV/car/truck use. Open it up, everywhere, all the time. Make sure that all the areas are well covered and the birds feel pressure 24/7."(1bandman says)

I think they have one of those places. Minus the ATV's. It's called Bear River Bird Refuge?? :O•-: :O•-:


----------

